# Blood for the Blood God?



## Ralziel (Mar 1, 2014)

So, I finally succumbed to the will of chaos. I was torn between lizardmen and wood elves, but while waiting for the new book and miniatures, and wanting to get the web exclusive marine off the website as a present, (my bank account fast dropping and payday a LONG way off) I got myself a Champion of Khorne and some Warriors. I decided stuff it. The call of the dark gods got to me, and I like Khorne and Nurgle, so thought I'd start making some berserkers to get something simple to begin with.
They finally arrived yesterday, and after a quick trip to the post office, I was soon home, sat at my desk with supplies in hand, ready to begin trimming. Now, since I started collecting and painting, which is about 20 years ago, I have never cut myself while trimming my models. However, with knife in one hand, and Champion of Khorne in the other, I set to and managed to hack into my thumb (admittedly my fault), and blood started to spill. It was a good gouge. Finecast doesn't hold up to a knife quite like the regular models.
I finished off trimming it, and then did the warriors, which went without incident, but then it hit me. The first time I heed the call of the dark gods, and I spill blood, albeit my own, while tidying a Khorne miniature. Is this the work of the blood god himself? And is this a good omen? Does this mean I'm favoured in the eyes of one of my chosen deities? And should I scrap Nurgle altogether and just go full on Khorne? Or, should I take this as a bad sign?


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

If the gouge turns into the skull rune of Khorne you are destined for greatness! :victory:

If, however, tentacles start to protrude from the wound, you are doomed to become a gibbering spawn... :shok:

Game wise ... go for both.k:


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

If you cut yourself for the first time trimming the forces of the Blood God, definitely don't start collecting Nurgle. I hate to think of what sort of plague you would come down with.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, you have certainly sanctified the champion of Khorne by spilling your blood on him. However, if you remain interested in Nurgle your sacrificial cut may become infected.


----------

